# VQ35DE



## sobregonso (Nov 17, 2007)

I have an '06 Altima SE-R, and I'm new to modifying tuner cars so I'm still learning bare w/ me plz. So nissan used the same VQ powerplant for a few of their models, obviously they have a lot of aftermarket parts for the Z and even the Maxima but not so much the altima but aren't the the same engine wouldn't most of the parts conincide?


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm not a mechanic or anything but i'll give you my 2 cents anyways haha. the internals for the most part(whats actually a part of the engine block) should go hand in hand for the most part but as far as intakes/turbos/pulleys/ect. that will be different because the 350z/g35 are rear wheel drives which means the engine is mounted strait as apposed to the altima which is a front wheel drive with the engine being sideways.. thus throwing off the geometry of the engine bays and making them different. thats why we cant use the same turbo kits and intakes... i know that much...


----------



## sobregonso (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok, that does make sense now that you say that. so the smaller stuff as in the cams, pistons, and other parts of that nature should probably work then? Thanks for your help.


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

yeah like the brian crower cam kit or stroker kit is made for the VQ35DE engine in general it will fit the motor no matter what car it is placed in... its just the components that hang off the engine that have fitment issues just because of the different spaces available.


----------



## sobregonso (Nov 17, 2007)

Thank you, that was a huge help, I can rest easy now, lol


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

yeah man no problem, good luck with your mods


----------

